# urs4/urs6 coilovers



## saildude88 (Apr 11, 2006)

what are the coilovcer options for the urs4/urs6? and also i heard theres a european spec coilover from audi, is this true?


----------



## 20vtS6 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: urs4/urs6 coilovers (saildude88)*

SO far the only place I have seen coil overs is 2bennett. i am sure other make them Dahlback might but i am not sure


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: urs4/urs6 coilovers (20vtS6)*

KW


----------

